# Devils Lake Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Weather this past week resulted in fishing being somewhat hit and miss, but overall
it's been quite good. Anglers continue to catch a lot of walleyes and pike cranking
in Pelican Lake, the smaller bays of the Flats, Doc Hagens, New Mill Bay, Knudsons
Bay, Mission Bay, Penny Bay and in East Devils Lake. Shad raps, countdowns, salmo
perch, husky jerks and rattlin rouges have all been producing fish. The west part
of the lake tends to have larger fish with East Bay having more eating sized fish. 
The bridges of Hwy 20, Hwy 57, Six Mile, and the Mauvee have all been good for
jigging at times. Shore fisherman are also reporting some good fishing in the early
morning and evening hours. The roads north of Minnewaukan, Six Mile Bridge, Grahams
Island road, north end of Creel Bay, and Hwy 57 south of Devils Lake have all been
good. White bass have been showing up at Six Mile, Channel A, and the north end of
Creel Bay. Good Luck & Good Fishing !!!


----------

